# Vac packed commercial sliced brisket -- expire date question



## marctrees (Jul 12, 2017)

Just bought some Eddy brand sliced smoked beef brisket at store for 2/3 off $ due to previous day expired "Enjoy by ____ date"

Tight sealed heavy gauge cryovac packed.

I definitely know it's "Safe" for sometime yet, but I'm wondering about taste/ texture etc.

Been transported and refrigerated properly, on my end anyway.

If we open it (currently still factory vac sealed) and eat it that day,  4 wks after expire date, any difference than current dated stuff?   Marc

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Eddy-Beef-Brisket-24-oz/19795902


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 13, 2017)

Bump for attention. 

Has it been frozen since you bought it, or refrigerated?


----------



## marctrees (Jul 13, 2017)

In fridge.

And kept very cold on way home in summer heat between two 5 lb bags of frozen fries !   Marc


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 13, 2017)

One of the food safety guys will have to answer this one.  I know those dates mean more to the vendor than the buyer, and is not truly indicative of the product's shelf life.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2017)

A little confused... The first line reads like it is one day out. The last line talks about 4 weeks out. When did it expire and when do you plan to eat it? 

Sell by means it will be a managers special the next day and will be tossed if it don't move. Enjoy by is the manufacturers opinion that it will be at it's peak flavor until then. As you said Safety wise they are meaningless with the exception of handled and packaged meat and seafood. Factory packaged and intact stuff will usually be fine a week or more past sell by  or eat by date. 4 weeks out? Let your nose guide you...JJ


----------



## marctrees (Jul 15, 2017)

We opened and ate it two weeks after date.

Heated up very gently in some homemade AuJus to moisten it.

Was totally "Fresh" tasting, but very tough, dry, won't buy again.

Marc


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 15, 2017)

Pre smoked and stored.. you can do that yourself sometime ..lol better off.


----------

